

Turning down $250,000 for your startup – the Crate story. - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/03/crate-story/

======
oldstrangers
Maybe I am the only one, but I thought the headline meant they turned down
$250,000 worth of funding. In reality, they turned down a buyout offer for
$250,000.

------
TamDenholm
Congrats to Sahil and his co-founder for making an awesome product. It sounds
like Crate is going places.

------
brycethornton
$250,000 is certainly not chump change for most people, but it's not a fortune
in the startup world. They did the right thing by turning it down. If their
product is good they should be able to make that back + more in a year or two.

------
thekevan
Great article, but the does the layout and concept of that blog seem similar
to another recent startup blog?

